# sears mower deck



## Lawnking (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi, I have a 1977 sears 14/6 tractor and I am looking for a mower deck.
I saw a tractor on craigs list that is a 1977 18/6
Will that mower fit on mine?
Some one said that mine takes a 917.253530 42"
Need to know ASAP Thanks Guys.....


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Lk, 

Those Sears decks have different part numbers. Probably "almost right", but never right.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/9/8/1983-sears-146-attachments.html




https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/9/8/1986-sears-186-twin-attachments.html


Different part number and 20 pounds heavier for the 18/6 deck. 
You could try it. If it don't work, sell it.
Maybe Bob will chime in and give us some insight.


----------

